# Zustand der Wege



## Zoidborg (23. August 2018)

ich bin ein noch relativ blutiger Anfänger hier im Teutoburger Wald. Letztens wollte ich die MTB Weekend bienenschmidt trailrunde fahren und habe festgestellt dass ca. 50% der Wege „zufällig“ dicht sind mit Bäumen die quer über den Weg liegen. Dann dachte ich mir hey probierst du es mal nicht mit Trails sondern einfach ganz normale XC strecken die offizielle Radwege sind und auch hier ist z.B. die Abfahrt vom bilstein wieder dicht weil dort wieder Bäume auf den Weg gelegt sind und man weder drüber tragen, noch durchs Unterholz daran vorbei gehen kann sofern man sich nicht etliche cuts holen möchte.

Meine Fragestellung nach meinen Erfahrungen ist jetzt, wo zur Hölle kann ich hier frustfrei fahren ohne nebenbei schultertraining zu machen und alle 50m abzusteigen und mein Fahrrad über einen Baumstamm heben zu müssen, ich weiß dass die Förster nach dem Sturm im März viel zu tun haben aber einige Dinge erscheinen mir tatsächlich mutwillig in den Weg gelegt zu werden um die Leute fern zu halten, vor allem bei bekannten gps Tracks .


----------



## Danimal (7. September 2018)

Es gibt so ein paar militante Baum-In-Den-Weg-Leger, aber die sind eigentlich nicht so häufig unterwegs. Der Sturm hat den Wald hier komplett zerlegt, bis vor ein paar Monaten war selbst der H-Weg auf vielen Abschnitten nicht befahrbar. Viele der Tracks, die ich sonst gefahren bin, sind (vermutlich für immer) zerstört, aber viele andere wurden auch mittlerweile wieder frei geräumt. Der aktuelle Zustand ist auf jeden Fall schon viel besser als noch vor ein paar Monaten. Dadurch, dass hier seit Mai quasi kein Regen gefallen ist und wir sehr sandige Böden haben, sind in den letzten Wochen auch immer wieder mal Bäume samt Wurzelwerk umgefallen, die vom Sturm nicht ganz umgeschmissen worden sind.
Um die Sturmfolgen zu beseitigen, sind auch immer noch sehr viele Forstfahrzeuge und Harvester im Wald unterwegs, die aus tollen Singletracks breite Schneisen machen, das abgemähte Holz irgendwo an die Seite werfen und aus zuvor gut fahrbaren Waldwegen tiefe Sandpisten machen. Das wird sich vermutlich erst in der nächsten Saison wieder bessern, wenn nicht noch ein Sturm dazwischenkommt.
So kaputt wie in diesem Frühjahr habe ich den Teuto jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen, auch nicht nach Kyrill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (19. Februar 2019)

So, mit dem ersten zarten Frühlingshauch kommt auch wieder Leben in den Wald: Überall wird ge(ketten)sägt, Baumstämme mit schwerem Maschinengerät aus den Beständen gezogen und zu hohen Lagerklaftern aufgehäuft.

Wenn es schon noch nicht nach Frühling riecht, dann eben nach Zweitaktabgasen. Letzten Freitag habe ich sogar einen leibhaftigen Motocrosser im Wiehen gesehen, aber der hatte sich bestimmt nur verfahren und war deshalb so panisch schnell unterwegs.


----------



## Danimal (14. November 2019)

Jetzt sind zwar die Sturmschäden weitestgehend beseitigt, aber durch die immensen Forstarbeiten und Rodungen sieht es auf großen Abschnitten im Teuto gerade ziemlich übel aus. Vormals schmale Trails sind jetzt entweder durch Rodung komplett verschwunden oder durch Harvester auf Autobahnbreite ausgefahren. Die meisten breiten Wege sind verschlammt und von den Forstfahrzeugen übel zugerichtet. Ein paar kleine Trailperlen gibt es zwar noch, aber weite Strecken machen gerade einfach keinen Bock. Meine Befürchtung ist, dass die jetzt gerodeten Abschnitte demnächst aufgeforstet und zum Schutz eingezäunt werden. Damit fallen vor allem auf der Teutosüdseite große Abschnitte komplett aus. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das in den nächsten Monaten entwickelt.
Gibt es noch Bereiche, die einigermaßen gut aussehen?


----------



## chucki_bo (14. November 2019)

Ein Großteil der Haupt- und Kammwege im Wiehen rund um Lübbecke sehen so ähnlich aus wie du es beschreibst. Viel Fahrerei in Spurrillen.
Was die Trails angeht, so sind die wenigstens weitgehend unbeschadet verblieben (bis jetzt)... Aber die Kurbelei auf breitgefahrenen Wegen nervt total....


----------



## criscross (3. Dezember 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Jetzt sind zwar die Sturmschäden weitestgehend beseitigt, aber durch die immensen Forstarbeiten und Rodungen sieht es auf großen Abschnitten im Teuto gerade ziemlich übel aus. Vormals schmale Trails sind jetzt entweder durch Rodung komplett verschwunden oder durch Harvester auf Autobahnbreite ausgefahren. Die meisten breiten Wege sind verschlammt und von den Forstfahrzeugen übel zugerichtet. Ein paar kleine Trailperlen gibt es zwar noch, aber weite Strecken machen gerade einfach keinen Bock. Meine Befürchtung ist, dass die jetzt gerodeten Abschnitte demnächst aufgeforstet und zum Schutz eingezäunt werden. Damit fallen vor allem auf der Teutosüdseite große Abschnitte komplett aus. Ich bin gespannt, wie sich das in den nächsten Monaten entwickelt.
> Gibt es noch Bereiche, die einigermaßen gut aussehen?


vom Fernsehturm bis Borgholzhausen/Luisenturm ist auf dem H Weg und der Südseite alles gut fahrbar...inkl. Trails. 
Die Nordseite sieht dagegen recht übel aus...Bibertrail und Weihnachtsbaum Trail gibts nicht mehr...


----------



## linne (10. Dezember 2019)

Wie sieht es auf der anderen Seite Richtung Eiserne Anton aus?
-> Löse selbst: War gestern im T-Wald. Einige Trails, die vom H-Weg abgehen sind gut fahrbar gewesen, H-Weg zu großen Teilen auch. Viel Forstarbeiten mit entsprechenden Resultaten: Tiefe Schneisen, tiefer und weicher Boden, viele Baumstämme links und rechts. DH intakt.


----------

